# 20 Gallon Starter Tank - Community And Breeding



## Robert Whitney (Jun 4, 2009)

I first started with aquariums a vast few years ago, and after a period of time got aggravated and gave up. Well, I guess you can't just permanently walk away. Of course at that time there was no computer and internet resources. Anyone that is a beginner should read this due to the costly mistakes and conflicts that many makes,like I did many years ago. Some of my short cuts was to; disturb the gravel and thinking the filter would suck it up, purchase several fish and immediately put into tank, do
water changes and double dosing the chlorine remover, skimp occasionally on filter replacement or just
rinse off, inadequate lighting and live plants, etc. At this time (keep in mind) I was also not totally aware of the conflicts associated with water; ammonia, nitrate and nitrite. My solution was live plants and all I needed to do was to keep an eye on temps,change filters and watch the ph - and away we go!
WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG

This time around I have taken the time to research and visit various forums, just to be better prepared. In fact I constantly check the forums for others conflicts, so I don't make the same mistake! If you check out my albums - you will find my present setup. So far, so good and no problems...!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Good luck, I still do a few of those things like during water changes Ijust drip a few drops of of de-chlorinator in the water, or when I add fish I only wait like 5 mins tops and then dump them in. I also recently learned the consequence of inadequate lighting and live plants. I had a bunch of plants with a stupid walmart bulb. Plants all fungused over making spider web like stuff al through my tank. I had to do a 100% water change which probably restarted the cycle, and throwaway $20 worth of plants.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello & welcome to the fish forum!
Your tank looks very nice. I love the red plants. I have a few of those log houses myself, not a bad price on them at Walmart.


----------

